# Russia In Color - 100 Years Ago!



## jowensphoto (Jan 28, 2013)

Saw this on facebook, pretty neat!

Russia in color, a century ago - The Big Picture - Boston.com


----------



## H4X1MA (Feb 25, 2013)

See color 100 years ago is very weird >.<


----------



## Mully (Feb 25, 2013)

Thanks for posting this ..... very enjoyable to see .... the quality is so good along with the composition.


----------



## jowensphoto (Feb 27, 2013)

Forgot I posted this! I'm interested in trying out the technique, just for kicks.


----------



## techniker (Feb 27, 2013)

Ive seen a few of his images before, but that is a really great collection. The photographs are of such high quality, it's hard to believe they were taken over 100 years ago.

The photographs really show Russia at its pinnacle of power and innovation. It's interesting to see these places now because you can see how much the country has fallen apart.


----------



## PerfectShot (Apr 10, 2013)

wow, beautiful! This might have actually changed my view of Russia a little. So far I used to associate the country with the color gray


----------



## spacefuzz (Apr 10, 2013)

Cool photos, interesting you can see the red/green/blue exposure fringing in the moving objects like water. Artifacts of how the photo was made.


----------



## lesliemorris85 (Apr 16, 2013)

I was more interested in the composition of photos and what the differences are then and now. Apparently, composition is the one thing that doesn&#8217;t really change despite new technologies in photography.


----------



## KmH (Apr 16, 2013)

Composition has developed by trial and error over the 30 thousand years or so visual art has been done.
The first imaging technology appeared about 2500 year ago when scholars first described the camera obscura/pinhole camera.
Today, we have visual image composition guidelines that elucidate what usually works, and what usually doesn't, based on all that trial and error.

In other words, as far as photography is concerned, what technological advances have occurred in 2500 years have really had little effect on composition.


----------



## Josh66 (Apr 16, 2013)

lesliemorris85 said:


> I was more interested in the composition of photos and what the differences are then and now. Apparently, composition is the one thing that doesn&#8217;t really change despite new technologies in photography.



Composition has actually changed quite a bit in painting, which is what everyone did before photography came along.


----------



## Netskimmer (Apr 24, 2013)

O|||||||O said:


> Composition has actually changed quite a bit in painting, which is what everyone did before photography came along.



People think that Instagram is annoying now, imagine what it would have been like back then with just paintings!


----------

